# BUL Cherokee New input, Please.



## carcrazy (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is my first post in this forum. I did a search on BUL firearms and couldnt obtain any information. I decided to post a topic so anyone that wanna help can.

I have the opportunity to buy a BUL Cherokee 9mm (parabellum) but to be honest, havent heard anything from this brand, it is called BULtransmark

I did my corresponding research on the internet but only distributors have info and ofcourse they talk wonders. 

I would like to know opinions on members that either have had a BUL handgun or have heard anything about it.

Please help this noobie

thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I beleive they are made in Israel. I would worry about parts if something broke or needed replacing. I hear they are a heavy gun to pack. Think I would pass. Good luck in what ever you do.


----------



## thaphillips (Jul 21, 2009)

don't take advice from someone who has never held the gun much less shot it! I haven't shot it, but it felt great. It does appear to be a CZ 75 clone. Israel is know for making quality weapons too. I still have question about reliability, accuracy, and trigger. But can't answer those untill someone owns one.


----------



## Bakersboy (May 6, 2012)

I have, and have shot the bul cherokee 9mm. It shoots great and feels great. Its like holding a ruger 9mm. I have had no problems with it. It is a ammo whore, no matter ammo I have in it, I get a good group. At 20 yards I hit a paper plate in the center. If you still have the chance get it. Only problem is finding clips for it. Bul doesn't just sell clips for them yet.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a BUL M5 Street Compensator in .45 auto










It is a wonderful gun


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

*available?*

Ive been looking for a Bul. Where can someone acquire one?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

They have them here

Bul Cherokee Pistols for Sale

In stock - less than $500 They say

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

And here

BUL Full-Sized Cherokee 9mm Pistol, 1 17 rnd Mag - Impact Guns

and here

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/60312-55.html

:smt1099


----------

